# Bee swarms - Century 16 Theatre - Idiots!



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't believe how ignorant some people can be! Just read the story on KSL about century 16 movie theatre that had a swarm of honeybees in a tree on their property and called an exterminator and had them destroyed!!! :evil: STUPID! STUPID! STUPID!

Any beekeeper would gladly come and take them - FOR FREE!!!

If you find a swarm of bees, please, call the local beekeepers assoc. or the Utah Dept of food and Agriculture, or anyone that keeps bees. Bee swarms are not dangerous, nor are they aggressive. You can send me a PM and I'll call it in, or come get them myself. Whatever you do - do not kill them.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I know where an african-ized nest is, you interested? :lol: 
DO NOT EVER SHOOT INTO A BEEHIVE WITH A SHOTGUN!!! -)O(-


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I know where an african-ized nest is, you interested? :lol:
> DO NOT EVER SHOOT INTO A BEEHIVE WITH A SHOTGUN!!! -)O(-


 :lol: Ditto for hornets nests!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Good post.

I won't come to Lehi for a swarm, but I will go anywhere in Cache Valley, or even to Brigham City. Call me. 435 245 6632. I am talking about a swarm hanging in a tree. 
Here is a prime swarm in an apple tree. 









I do not want any that have taken up housekeeping in a building. That is a different type of project and as far as I am concerned you can call the exterminator on those.

James


----------

